

Threading Perl using TBB : the CPAN module and white paper - draegtun
http://openparallel.com/2011/05/11/threading-perl-using-tbb-the-cpan-module-and-white-paper/

======
draegtun
Some links:

* Intel Threading Building Blocks - <http://threadingbuildingblocks.org/>

* TBB Wikipedia - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Threading_Building_Blocks>

* CPAN - <http://search.cpan.org/dist/threads-tbb/>

* White paper - [http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/SAMV/threads-tbb-0.02/doc/thr...](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/SAMV/threads-tbb-0.02/doc/threading-perl-with-tbb.pdf)

